# Where to surf fish in Bethany Area



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I'm going to be in the Bethany Area next week on vacation. Other than fishing the surf directly on Bethany Beach, and the drive we make to Indian River Inlet, can anyone give me a few other places where the surf fishing is OK?

I'm not necessarliy targeting anything in particular, as I mostly C&R. A few flounder or whiting might be nice for dinner though!

Thanks for any suggestions,

joe


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi Joe, I was there last week. We stayed at Middlesex beach, where I have always done pretty well in the surf. Last week, however, was not very good. I did hear at B&R tackle that the blues were hitting toward the end of the week.
I would check them out for advice on where to fish, they seem pretty knowledgeable. I spent most of my time on the rocks at IRI. We were catching croakers, small bass and blues. A few of the more adept anglers were catching tog and I heard of one trout being caught Thursday evening on the north jetty at dusk. Our weather was great, but I arrived right after a period of heavy rain and left as Charlie was coming in.
I hope the fishing has picked up by the time you get there.
Best Regards,
Mike


----------



## Kayode (Mar 18, 2003)

*Bethany Area*

Head straight to the IRI. That will be your best bet. Cast buck tails in the inlet, bottom fish green crabs in the rocks, drift bait in the current, or target flounder on the bay end of the inlet.
If you want a change of scenery, head to 3Rs. It's a couple miles back toward Bethany and it will put you on the beach ocean side but I haven't heard of a whole lot going on ocean side.
CHSP is a short drive to Lewes and there has been a steady flounder bite there. Mostly short ones though.
Regardless of where you end up, night time is time to fish if you are die hard looking to catch but the scenery is better during the day. 
Good luck. PM if you need any more specifics.


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

I've always gotten plenty of whiting right off the beach. Seems a bit easier to fish dewey though, less people. Last time I was there the troughs were well defined as well. No blues though


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. IRI is already a definite for me, we've had good luck there in the past. We've caught a few smaller sharks there, was hoping for something bigger this year, but hey - I'll take what I can get.

I think I'll try the areas mentioned as well. Not exactly sure where 3Rs is, but I'll find it. As well, Dewey is close, I've also thought about Fenwick. I was worried with the recent weather that nothing would be biting, but it sounds like at least some stuff is hitting. Hopefully when I get back I'll have some pics to post - either from surf fishing or an offshore trip we plan on taking. Thanks again.

joe


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

3R's is .8 miles south of IRI inlet bridge. all info is good but you could also try the surf at fenwick. go to B&R Tackle in so. bethany, they are knowledgeable and are always willing to help.they tell it like it is. i posted earlier about CHSP.


----------

